# Portugal From Above



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

*BOTICAS​*
*1.200 Inhab.​*
​



















Pics by: Duarte Fernandes Pinto
https://plus.google.com/113275708720786734989/posts


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

*BELMONTE​*
*3.100 Inhab.​*
​




















Pics by: Duarte Fernandes Pinto
https://plus.google.com/113275708720786734989/posts


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

*CARTAXO​*
*11.300 Inhab.​*
​
















Pics by: Duarte Fernandes Pinto
https://plus.google.com/113275708720786734989/posts


----------



## Viriatuus (Dec 3, 2007)

Fantastic pictures!:cheers:


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

*BRAGA​*
*181.819 Inhab.​*
​






























Bom Jesus par ahoodosu, sur Flickr



Bom Jesus do Monte, Braga, Portugal par dsltortorella, sur Flickr



P1310099 par denisfile, sur Flickr



Santuário do Bom Jesus do Monte, Braga par Douglian, sur Flickr


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

*CABECEIRAS-DE-BASTO​*
*4.600 Inhab.​*
​


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

*CABEÇO-DE-VIDE​*
*1.063 Inhab.​*
​


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

*CERNACHE-DO-BONJARDIM​*
*3.052 Inhab.​*
​


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

*CRATO​*
*1.600 Inhab.​*
​


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

*CHAVES​*
*16.466 Inhab.​*
​


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

*COVILHÃ​*
*34.744 Inhab.​*
​


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

*FAFE​*
*15.703 Inhab.​*

​


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

*FRONTEIRA​*
*2.000 Inhab.​*
​


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

*GÓIS​*
*2.100 Inhab.​*
​


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

*GUIMARÃES​*
*52.181 Inhab.​*

​


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

*MANTEIGAS​*
*2.800 Inhab.​*
​


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

*CAMPO-MAIOR​*
*8.000 Inhab.​*
​


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

*PINHEL​*
*2.600 Inhab.​*
​


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

*GUIMARÃES​*

*
52.181 Inhab.​*


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Great pics.


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

*CAMBAS​*

*309 Inhab.​*


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

*PENHA-GARCIA​*



*748 Inhab.​*


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

*BERINGEL​*

*1.300 Inhab.​*


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

*FÁTIMA​*

*11.596 Inhab.​*


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

*SERNANCELHE​*

*1.100 Inhab.​*


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

*CAMPINHO (Reguengos de Monsaraz)​*

*708 Inhab.​*


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice pics!


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

*PEDRÓGÃO GRANDE​*

*2.500 Inhab.​*


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

*VILA VIÇOSA​*

*5.000 Inhab.​*


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

*TERRAS DE BOURO​*
*
700 Inhab.​*


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Very nice.


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

^^


*CAMINHA​*
*
2.500 Inhab.​*


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

*VALADA​*

*821 Inhab.​*

​


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Great!


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

*PENEDONO​*

*1.000 Inhab.​*










Penedono / Vila de Penedono par Miguel H. Carriço, sur Flickr


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

^^


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

*LISBON​*


*545 245 Inhab.​*


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice, I thought that Lisabona is larger city


----------



## faialense (Feb 21, 2007)

Depeched said:


> Nice, I thought that Lisabona is larger city


Half-million inhabitants within city limits.

Metropolitan Area (Greater Lisbon) is up to 3 Million.

Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lisbon


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

*PORTO​*

*237 584 Inhab.​*










porto_20110502_162 par phespirit, sur Flickr




Buildings - Porto par Glyn Lowe Photoworks, sur Flickr



Porto: Avenida Aliados de Cima par ovpm, sur Flickr



Ponte D. Luíz I - Porto par anacm.silva, sur Flickr



Porto e Gaia à noite par anacm.silva, sur Flickr


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice pics!


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Some more from *Lisbon*

IMG_2653 por TDW1968, no Flickr


Lisboa por TDW1968, no Flickr


I CAN SEE YOU, LISBON por André Pipa, no Flickr


Lisbon by air por jaime.silva, no Flickr

and from *Porto*

Porto from above por Joaquim Rendeiro, no Flickr


D. Luiz I bridge por jssaraiva, no Flickr


Vista Aérea do Porto 2008 por E.Rocha, no Flickr


Vista Aérea do Porto 2008 por E.Rocha, no Flickr


Porto por E.Rocha, no Flickr


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Great photos.

Lisbon has 2.3 millions inhabitants in the urban area and Porto 1.2 millions.


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice pics.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great aerial shots...:cheers:


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

^^ Thx


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

*SERPA​*

*6.233 Inhab.​*


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

*PROENÇA-A-NOVA​*

*4.200 Inhab. ​*







​


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

*TAVIRA​**
15 133 Inhab.​*


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

*CANIÇAL - Madeira Island​*

*3.924 Inhab.​*






















Madeira 2005-0332 by ollidrolli, on Flickr



Madeira 2005-0333 by ollidrolli, on Flickr


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice pics!


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

*PANASQUEIRA​*


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

*ALQUEIDÃO​*

*1.814 Inhab.​*


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

*ALJEZUR​*
*
3.300 Inhab.​*








DSCN0938 Aljezur, Portugal by shankargallery, on Flickr



DSC00601 by Ivo Anastácio, on Flickr



Aljezur by Atásh, on Flickr



​


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

*POMBAL​*

*15.031 Inhab.​*




























































​


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

*VILA DO BISPO​*

*918 Inhab.​*









Portugal - Algarve - Vila do Bispo hC20101026 149 by fotoproze, on Flickr



Vila do Bispo village by Rota Vicentina, on Flickr





​


----------

